# 2 months - Denmark/Poland - ideas?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi

Any followers of our blog will have noticed we've not been up to much recently, long story which has almost reached the final chapter.... But for now it means the adventures are continuing!

Next week we're heading to the mainland for 6-8 weeks, and aiming to go to Denmark and probably across to Poland (obviously via Germany/Holland. We have some information and wish-lists for things to see and do, but as usual, seeing if there are any gems that are not so obvious and shouldn't be missed. We're very active, so anything adventurous considered! 

We aim to be mainly wild-camping and aires rather than full campsites, so again let us know of any hidden gems. We'll also be logging any wild-camping spots for future use. (For us, wild-camping means simply overnighting somewhere random and nice).

We are aware of the Danish quick-stop camper guide but any info on suitability for overnighting in Denmark/Poland apprecaited.

On the way to Dover popping in for some beers with a MHF member who we bumped into into France - so if you are reading this - fill the fridge 
Thanks!


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi sounds a good trip. When in Poland we would recommend Zamosc, a really unexpected Renaissance town. It's a UNESCO site but I don't think you'll see many western tourists there.
Lala


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this, at last we can follow you somewhere as we'll be doing Denmark, Norway, Sweden, Finland next year (need to take Soph to see Aurora Borealis)! 

I would be tempted to get as far as Stockholm (about 400 miles from Denmark) and cross back over to Tallin in Estonia. It's an overnight (17:45 deperat, 10am arrive) and is about £200 with a 6m Van - but given the price of fuel it might be a better option then doubling back.

This gives you access to Northern Poland and Warsaw is only 600 miles from here - not to mention travelling through Estonia, Latvia and Lituania which are largely unspoilt.

http://www.visitestonia.com/en/things-to-see-do
http://www.latviatourism.lv/info.php?id=50
http://www.lithuaniatourism.co.uk/

It's a shame you're too late to apply for a Russian Visa as you can get to St Petersburg by Bus - the fares are silly cheap (under 20 euro) and the most popular one goes overnight (depart 11pm, arrive 7am St Petersburg).

Sorry - I'm afraid I have a tendancy to cram in as many countries as possible as you are well aware! ;-)


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Came back from Scandinavia last week, via bridges, tunnel and Calais.

Can recomend Copenhagen, very interesting, stopped 3 nights in city M/home camp, very helpful owner who had details for travel and maps. Waterbus to city centre was about 10mins stroll.

Camp price was 225DKK per night.

Regards


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

ActiveCampers said:


> ...We are aware of the Danish quick-stop camper guide but any info on suitability for overnighting in Denmark/Poland apprecaited.....Thanks!


Don't know anything about the facilities in Poland. But I would say that having worked mainly in Poland recently for 15 months , and driving about 1000 Km per month I saw very little sign of anything useful - only pot- holed and amazingly rutted roads :evil: I had thought of taking the van for some R & R but soon decided that the roads were only fit for hire cars :roll: 
Countyside is very flat and E - W roads were significantly better than N - S ones. There are some nice beaches in the Gdynia/ Sopot/Gdansk area.
Happy travelling


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Copenhagen is a nice city but I'm sorry to say that we found Denmark very uninteresting, flat and a bit uninspiring.

The same for much of northern Germany. I was tempted to go back after visiting the old East Germany at the height of the Cold War. It was a dreadful place and I was keen to see how it's changed.

We drove up through Hamburg and over towards the Polish border but weren't too thrilled so we headed for Rostock and hopped on a ferry to Denmark.

We won't be rushing back!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

brandywine said:


> Came back from Scandinavia last week, via bridges, tunnel and Calais.
> 
> Can recomend Copenhagen, very interesting, stopped 3 nights in city M/home camp, very helpful owner who had details for travel and maps. Waterbus to city centre was about 10mins stroll.
> 
> ...


Cheers - yep we plan to go there. We got the citi-camp sites list from the tourist board and don't mind paying for city based sites.

LOL @ TDG! Doesn't sound inspiring


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hobbyfan said:


> Copenhagen is a nice city but I'm sorry to say that we found Denmark very uninteresting, flat and a bit uninspiring.
> 
> The same for much of northern Germany. I was tempted to go back after visiting the old East Germany at the height of the Cold War. It was a dreadful place and I was keen to see how it's changed.
> 
> ...


Cheers for an honest view. Hope we get a better feeling! I know what you mean though, sometimes people love/hate the opposite to us. in 2008 we went to Hamburg then cut to Berlin so didn't stay that far North. Plan are so fluid that if we don't like something we'll just move on....


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We last travelled Poland about 10 years ago but really enjoyed it. Roads weren't too bad at all. We drove from Slovakia up the Ukraine side of Poland then cut across to Krakov (stayed at a campsite with tram access to the centre). Also visited Gdansk, Gdynia and Sopot, all of which were interesting and in places remarkable. Old Warsaw (reconstructed) is worth a visit. But all of these places are mainstream and now very touristy. Thought you probably wanted somewhere less so, hence my Zamosc recommendation.
We found just driving around and staying in out of the way places was the most interesting. Found people very helpful, even the traffic police who went out of their way, literally, to help us.
We had intended doing Denmark, Northern Germany, Poland, Latvia and Lithuania this summer but have had to change plans. Luckily our only booking was the ferry from Klaipeda to Kiel.
lala


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

lalala said:


> We last travelled Poland about 10 years ago but really enjoyed it. Roads weren't too bad at all.................


Since then the poorly constructed roads have had 10 years of overloaded lorries


----------

